# Sustainability and CSR (corporate social responsibility)



## Draz

This is the name of the master I am studying and I need to translate into Czech: Sustainability and Corporate Social Responsability.

I can't find the right words.

thanks in advance


----------



## Jana337

My suggestion: Udržitelnost a společenská odpovědnost podniků.


----------



## Draz

Thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## drk222

Na ceske wiki je ten termin s podobnym nazvem "http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Společenská_odpovědnost_firem"


----------

